# proviron



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 18, 2013)

im in jordan at the moment n picked up some schering proviron .was wondering how proviron is takin. weather its better to be introduced in to a mass cycle or cutting cycle. at what dose u bros like it n for how ling. would also like to know the effect of it aswell as sides.  also about to get into a drol dbol test cycle. dont know if i should at it to this cycle or wait to add it to my upcoming test mast var cycle. any ideas?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2013)

mabdelrasoul said:


> im in jordan at the moment n picked up some schering proviron .was wondering how proviron is takin. weather its better to be introduced in to a mass cycle or cutting cycle. at what dose u bros like it n for how ling. would also like to know the effect of it aswell as sides.  also about to get into a drol dbol test cycle. dont know if i should at it to this cycle or wait to add it to my upcoming test mast var cycle. any ideas?



I think proviron is best used to sort of balance you out. It will normalize your libido and such. Say with a deca cycle that may effect your libido you would take proviron. Its not going to add mass or cut you up.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 18, 2013)

understood pob. but i read that it does well on hardning of the muscles n helps in fatloss. wich it would be best in a cut cycle. any truth to that?


----------



## katelly (Sep 18, 2013)

Proviron is helpful in stacks because of its unique ability to keep the body from turning testosterone into estrogen, thus giving the testosterone a better anabolic effect. This aids the bodybuilder in many ways. First, it helps reduce estrogenic side effects of other steroids water-retention, lowered sex drive, gynocomastia, etc. Also, Proviron can help boost the potency of testosterone in the body by freeing testosterone from its binding to sex hormone-binding globulin. its usually taken at 50mg doses daily. And used all the way through the cycle. side effects hair growth and acneId wait and add it to next cycle. your next ctcle is perfect for it. Hope that's helps you


----------



## katelly (Sep 18, 2013)

mabdelrasoul said:


> understood pob. but i read that it does well on hardning of the muscles n helps in fatloss. wich it would be best in a cut cycle. any truth to that?



truth to that


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 18, 2013)

katelly said:


> Proviron is helpful in stacks because of its unique ability to keep the body from turning testosterone into estrogen, thus giving the testosterone a better anabolic effect. This aids the bodybuilder in many ways. First, it helps reduce estrogenic side effects of other steroids water-retention, lowered sex drive, gynocomastia, etc. Also, Proviron can help boost the potency of testosterone in the body by freeing testosterone from its binding to sex hormone-binding globulin. its usually taken at 50mg doses daily. And used all the way through the cycle. side effects hair growth and acneId wait and add it to next cycle. your next ctcle is perfect for it. Hope that's helps you


def helps brother thanks


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think proviron is best used to sort of balance you out. It will normalize your libido and such. Say with a deca cycle that may effect your libido you would take proviron. Its not going to add mass or cut you up.



^this

And with my goals, its a waste of money along with var and primo


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think it will help a cuttling cycle.  Not a ton but it's not pointless.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2013)

Someone forgot to mention one of its common side effects painful erections! FACK me man that shirt hurt!!


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 18, 2013)

For your upcoming cycle, provi and mast together seems like overkill since they do the same stuff (bind to SHBG, control estro).


----------



## username1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been on proviron for about 1.5 months. Before I started it, I'm on TRT at 200mg/wk and I was taking 1mg Adex a week and my estro was like 46 and I've been taking 50mg proviron daily and I just had a blood test done yesterday and today I got the results, my estro is at a 7 lol it says "low" on the test, I'm right below the cut off. I can't believe it's working that good as an AI, I had heard mixed feedback some were saying it doesn't really work that well as an AI and you should still take your AI etc. but, it's working better than adex for me. 

Going to cut the adex to .5 mg a week and see what happens but, I think I can probably even quit the adex. The thing is even at a 7 estro I feel great, sometimes I feel really awesome when I'm in a good mood, like over the top awesome. I'm not seeing any low estro sides, and I'm not having any joint issues. Though as I'm typing this I just realized I've been feeling some aches in my collar bone, I wonder if it's because of the low estro. Anyway when I cut adex to .5 E2 will come up a bit.


----------



## username1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Also it may just be me as I've never heard of this from others but, since I started proviron I'm hungry all the time. Sometimes right after I finish a meal and literally minutes later I'm really hungry again like I didn't even eat. I don't know if it's that or maybe since I also started cardio around the same time and I'm burning the calories and need more but, I've never felt this hungry before. I'm considering to run proviron year round, it seems to be really mild. I also feel like I'm seeing strength increase in the gym since my weights are going up but, again I don't know for sure it's that or just because I've been growing lately so naturally getting stronger.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2013)

username1 said:


> I've been on proviron for about 1.5 months. Before I started it, I'm on TRT at 200mg/wk and I was taking 1mg Adex a week and my estro was like 46 and I've been taking 50mg proviron daily and I just had a blood test done yesterday and today I got the results, my estro is at a 7 lol it says "low" on the test, I'm right below the cut off. I can't believe it's working that good as an AI, I had heard mixed feedback some were saying it doesn't really work that well as an AI and you should still take your AI etc. but, it's working better than adex for me.
> 
> Going to cut the adex to .5 mg a week and see what happens but, I think I can probably even quit the adex. The thing is even at a 7 estro I feel great, sometimes I feel really awesome when I'm in a good mood, like over the top awesome. I'm not seeing any low estro sides, and I'm not having any joint issues. Though as I'm typing this I just realized I've been feeling some aches in my collar bone, I wonder if it's because of the low estro. Anyway when I cut adex to .5 E2 will come up a bit.



200mg a wk isnt going to require a bit AI dose.  but yes, prov is going to make your AI work that much better.


----------



## DF (Sep 25, 2013)

I dropped my AI pretty much at 250mg/5days.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 25, 2013)

No need to run Mast and Proviron.

Mast is better and they are 2 of the same so run one or the other.


----------

